# frame building - my first gravel bike



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

This year in spring I already decided to start my new winter project. A steel gravel bike. I just found a small company which was offering custom frames. They also have the "do it yourself"-option which I have chosen.

After finalizing the geometry during summer I build the wheels on my own. Tune hubs, Sapim spokes and NoTubes rims.



28mm Schwalbe One tubeless (measured width 32mm) on Grail rims vs. 25mm Conti 4 Seasons on Mavic wheels.


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

At the beginning of October I started the frame building. After three days the front triangle was completed. All joints are fillet brazed.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

What was the impetus for the head badge? I like it.


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

It´s the brand logo from Portus Cycles. Customized frames with extra love


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cool!

Looks like you have an exceptional shop setup - jig, truing stand. I'm jealous.


----------



## haomar (Jul 5, 2015)

Wiw nice job


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback  

Since today the frame is nearly ready for the coating. Only some for more filing and grinding.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to weld my own and build from scratch... But if have to learn to weld first...

Don't be offended, but what kind of gravel will you ride that a 28mm is sufficient?


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I'd love to weld my own and build from scratch... But if have to learn to weld first...
> 
> Don't be offended, but what kind of gravel will you ride that a 28mm is sufficient?


Think about brazing. Welding ist much more difficult. 

I completely agree with you that 28mm tyres are not suitable for gravel. It´s the road setup. I wanted to go for Schwalbe tubeless and the G-One isn´t available yet. The update is planned in spring. 
Maybe I think about a second set of wheels with 650B rims and more tyre volume. The outer diameter is nearly the same and tyre clearance (width) is considered.


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

It´s Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

I´ll will also share some detailed informations about riding the bike:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just built my first gravel bike, a Firefly with Ultegra group set 32 mm compass tires, enve cx fork and Mavic disc wheels. I especially like the blue annodized lettering.


----------

